# Chen Tai Chi Spear for Shuai-chiao throws



## kung fu fighter (Dec 10, 2014)

Starting at 3:26 into this clip Jose Figueroa mentioned how chen tai chi practioners wrap their spear around their body as they rotates on a very specific axis that translates directly into the correct bio-mechanics of Shuai-chiao throws. Can anyone give some more details or insights into this training method of the Chen tai chi spear set and how it relates to Shuai-chiao throws?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2014)

Think posted a vid of Jose Figueroa awhile back...good stuff


----------

